# Macbook Pro flashing black screen



## meikana3 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello!
I am having problems with my Macbook Pro flashing black periodically. Also, today when I tried to boot it I got a black screen. I heard the reboot sound and could turn the caps on to see that the light worked but it remained black for quite some time. With a random combination of holding shift on startup, holding opt command p r, etc I got it to show the screen. I am actually not sure what I did to make it work. Now it is constantly flashing the black, sometimes dimming to dark gray where I cannot see enough to actually do work. 

MacBook Pro 13", Mid 2012
Processor 2.5 GHz Intel Core i5
Memory 4 GB 1600 MHz DDR3
Graphics Intel HD Graphics 4000 512 MB
Software OS X 10.8.5 (12F45)

I have yet to upgrade to Mavericks. I don't know if this would help or not. Please help!

Thanks.


----------



## meikana3 (Feb 20, 2014)

Can anyone help? Should I move this to a different forum?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Highly unlikely upgrading to Mavericks will help.

How often does this occur? Every boot?
Does resetting the SMC help? ( http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US )

Otherwise, sounds like possible hardware issue, you might have to take to an Apple Store.


----------



## meikana3 (Feb 20, 2014)

It has been occurring with every boot or when I try to wake it from sleep mode. I have tried to do the SMC reset and it was unsuccessful. Unfortunately I do not live in the US and cannot easily take it to an Apple Store. I was hoping someone on here could help me out.


----------

